# Let's see some of your 2012-2013 plowing pics



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

How about some updated pics of your Jeep plow rig? Any interesting plow stories?

Here in WI, it's been a great plow season. 10th snowiest winter so far, plus plenty of drifting. We had several, deep and fluffy snows to clean up (my favorite). My '87 isn't the easiest on the eyes, but I completely restored the Meyer 7-footer last summer and now it looks and works better than ever. Neighbors love me in the winter. How 'bout your rig this season?


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

My driveway machine.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

before...









after...









in action...


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

how about a video.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

how about a video.


----------



## jweiss (Aug 22, 2011)

January 2013.


----------

